
World Health Organization (WHO) Covid-19 App - aspenmayer
https://github.com/WorldHealthOrganization/app
======
aspenmayer
Still in development - current build 0.5 not intended for public release

Related post announcing the app development in anticipation of its release
next month:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23119031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23119031)

Related news:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-who-
ap...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-who-apps/who-
readies-coronavirus-app-for-checking-symptoms-possibly-contact-tracing-
idUSKBN22K2QV)

~~~
aspenmayer
The app is anticipated to be released _this_ month. Apologies.

